# Maschinenstörung per SMS verschicken!!



## stefand (19 November 2005)

Möchte 40 MAschinen auf eine Alarmzentrale zusammenhängen und wenn eine auf störung geht eine SMS mit der Maschinennummer ( 1 - 40 ) verschicken!! Hat einer von euch da schon erfahrung?
Welche Hardware nimm ich am besten?

Danke und schönes WE noch!


----------



## seeba (19 November 2005)

stefand schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte 40 MAschinen auf eine Alarmzentrale zusammenhängen und wenn eine auf störung geht eine SMS mit der Maschinennummer ( 1 - 40 ) verschicken!! Hat einer von euch da schon erfahrung?
> Welche Hardware nimm ich am besten?
> 
> Danke und schönes WE noch!



Du kannst eine S7-200 + ein GSM Modem von Siemens nehmen!

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/21063345


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 November 2005)

stefand schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte 40 MAschinen auf eine Alarmzentrale zusammenhängen und wenn eine auf störung geht eine SMS mit der Maschinennummer ( 1 - 40 ) verschicken!!



Hallo,

welche Steuerungen haben die Maschinen denn?
Sind die vernetzt?
Oder gibt es pro Maschine einfach einen Ausgang?

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (19 November 2005)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> stefand schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau, es gibt auch die Alarmmodems (heißen sie so?) von Deltalogic, die kannst du direkt an den MPI Bus hängen.

PS: Gehen die auch auf dem PROFIBUS?


----------



## stefand (19 November 2005)

Also die Maschinen haben unterschiedliche Steuerungen - würde es über den potenzialfreien Alarmausgang machen, den besitzt nämlich jede Maschine!


----------



## seeba (19 November 2005)

stefand schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Maschinen haben unterschiedliche Steuerungen - würde es über den potenzialfreien Alarmausgang machen, den besitzt nämlich jede Maschine!



Sowas würd ich dann mittels S7-200 und Erweiterungen auf 40 Eingänge realisieren, so wie oben geschrieben! Das Programm ist von Siemens und ich hab es bereits einmal eingesetzt!


----------



## stefand (19 November 2005)

Hoffe ich schaff das mit der Programmierung - bin was Programmieren betrifft noch nicht so drauf!


----------



## seeba (19 November 2005)

stefand schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ich schaff das mit der Programmierung - bin was Programmieren betrifft noch nicht so drauf!



Hmm das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten... Ich fand es einfach, aber beschäftig mich auch schon etwas länger damit.


----------



## stefand (19 November 2005)

seeba schrieb:
			
		

> stefand schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Werds mal versuchen - nur so kommt man weiter ! Werd mal am Mittwoch auf da Messe schauen, vielleicht find ich ja da was!


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 November 2005)

Die Daten in z. B. einer 200er zu sammeln halte ich auch für sinnvoll. 
Wie soll die Weiterverarbeitung (die Signalisierung) erfolgen? Ist es immer eine feste Handy-Nummer die angerufen wird? Sollen unterschiedliche Bereitschaften alarmiert werden? Sollen Bestätigungen erfolgen? Sollen Alternativmeldungen gesendet werden, wenn sich keiner zurückmeldet (Alarmkaskade)? 
Von diesen Anforderungen hängt es ab. welche Lösungen in Frage kommen bzw. optimal passen.


----------



## Oberchefe (19 November 2005)

Von Wago gibt's eine Komplettlösung in einer Box (SMS-Fernwirkbox, 50 Alarmtexte hinterlegt, gemeinsam entwickelt mit IBT-Automation), fertig verdrahtet mit Siemens GSM-Modem und bereits vorprogrammiert.

http://www.wago.com
http://www.ibt-automation.com

(letztere scheinen gerade an ihrer Seite zu arbeiten)


----------

